# first oil change?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys my car just approached 3k miles so is it time for an oil change?? Also I know this car use synthecil oil and man those are sure expensive to get it done by the dealer!

Anyhow my question is when do you guys normally change your oil? 3k miles or??


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

after the break in oil is gone and you change it at 3 and than 6,ooo, you can chagn oil every 5 to 7000 depending on how hard you drive it. me i go with 5 to 6,ooo on every change


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

:agree Also, go to Wal-mart or someplace and buy Mobil 1 to take to the dealer or shop. It'll save you some $$ and you'll know they put in the correct oil. My dealer didn't even have Mobil 1 in stock! :willy:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't put sythetic in mine and change it every 5k.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I just turned over 3,000 and the dealer told me I had a few oil changes coming for free -- so I turned in one freebee and had it done. Usually on a new engine I like to do it before this but because it has synthetic in it I waited a little longer.
I waited until the reminder came on in my last GTO with no problems until I traded up to the one I have now.:seeya:


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

I change it either every 3k-4k or when the weather is going to change (winter to summer). You can last 5k-6k before another oil change, but synthetic seems to get dirty quicker or I could be seeing things.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

When you break in a new engine, It would be smart to change your oil 2-3 times before you actually approach 3k miles. I did my oil change every 600 miles for the first 3000. Is it just me or does that make sense? Shavings from brand new metal grinding or working harD?? I've been told by a few different people this also..just an FYI


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

i just did mine at 600 and i will at probably do it at 3000 again and then every 4000 to 5000 mobil 1


----------

